# help with prices



## bounty21 (Dec 31, 2005)

i got a good chance to bid on some commerical in maryland i'm just tring to figure out a good bid 


salt .60 cents a lb
need a idea on how much salt will be needed say for something the size if a football field

and was thinking $150.00 a hour is that to high what does everyone think or should i do it by inch any help would be great. And if i get them i will buy a new truck my 83 f250 did a good job last year but for something that size i was looking at a chevy 3500 dump to try and buy bult instead of bags to go with a cheaper salt price


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Salt at .60/lb should let you take the summer off. Last year I paid $64/2200lbs Canadian funds delivered to my shop. You want to charge $1200/ton.

Are you going to tell the customer you want $150/hr or work out how long the job will take and give them a price? Where I live we have to give a seasonal price and it usually includes salt. At those prices I wouldn't have any work BUT it is different all over the country and you might be fine with those prices.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

A football field is 300' x 160' or 57,600 sq ft or about 1 1/4 acres. You should figure an average of 1 yard of salt per acre. I don't know that price of salt in your area, but I really agree that you're way overpriced at $1200 per ton. If you got a truck that will handle it, you might do well to start off with a tailgate model. Remember, with bulk, you will need a place to store it and a way load it. With a tailgate, you can use bagged.

Again, I don't know prices in that area, but I think if your fairly new to plowing, you will want to price yourself a little less than average until you get some experience. With your own truck and equipment, I'd guess around $100 - $125/hr.


----------



## bounty21 (Dec 31, 2005)

ok so i guess the right price for salt would be around .19 cents a pound watch doesn't seem like alot of profit on that at 50 lbs its adds up to 9.50 does that sound right or do i also charge for my ime being there.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Where I live there are places that sell bulk salt for pick up. You drive in and they weight you and then you get loaded and they weight you again. If you can find a place like that it will be the cheapest way to go. That football field you used as an example will take 30-40 bags. If you are making double cost then you will make $190. If you could find bulk with a V box salter it might cost $70 and you will bill $380 and it might take 10-15 minutes with that type of salter. Most of the money is in salting, last year we went through 600-700 tons. I also think it is very hard to bill by the pound but there are many on plowsite that bill that way and it must work well for them.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

What you might want to do for that area is charge a standard rate for any application. Then you will use more or less depending on circumstances such as ice etc. I charge per application for anything used up to half a yard, then charge by the yard. But I have a V box and use bulk sand/salt mix. Yes, there is more money to be made and faster in salting than plowing. But there is not as much overall business in salting; plus to get the salting, you need to offer plowing.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

we charge .35 per pound of salt here. I would think for only one account a tailgate salter would be just fine. It would be easier to store, and you will know exactly what you are putting down for billing reasons. If you go bulk, then maybe a per application price would be better.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*bounty21*

Hello where are you in maryland

Frank


----------

